# Chapter Breaks and Headings



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 11, 2006)

Are there any English translations of Scripture that do not contain chapter headings and breaks?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 11, 2006)

None that we can get today.
I don't know of a bible that does not have them, and more, for today's church. I'd like one, but I have not been able to find one.


----------



## beej6 (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually, I have a work called "The New Testament," translated by Richmond Lattimore. He was a classical Greek professor and translator who over the course of 20 years+ translated the NT. I'm not sure that he was a believer, however... His translation has neither chapters nor individual verses, though the top margins indicate, for example, that the current page contains "John 1:1 - 2:4."


----------



## tellville (Apr 19, 2006)

The Message, though it's not really a translation. 


[Edited on 4-19-2006 by tellville]


----------



## Ivan (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tellville_
> The Message, though it's not really a translation.
> 
> 
> [Edited on 4-19-2006 by tellville]



Oh boy! Maybe it doesn't have chapters and verses, but there is a lot of other things it doesn't have. 

No personal reflection on you at all, but I really, really dislike The Message. I think it sends a bad message!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 19, 2006)

I have an NEB New Testament that is set up in paragraphs and sentences, with marginal chapter and verse #s, not in the text. Not generally a recommended version, however. Taint of Liberal bias.

Why not check out the library for options? Even public libraries usually have several shelf versions of the Bible. I would think that Princeton Seminary would have more than a smattering, even a whole lot. I'd check them out for ideas.


----------



## tellville (Apr 20, 2006)

Ivan, no offense taken 

I don't like the Message either. But you asked for translations without chapters and numbers, not for a very accurate scholarly Reformed translation that is so earth shattering for its accuracy and clarity that the NASB would from now on be considred a paraphrase. 

BTW, if you are looking for a very accurate scholarly Reformed translation that is so earth shattering for its accuracy and clarity that the NASB would from now on be considred a paraphrase, I hear the TNIV is pretty close.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tellville_
> Ivan, no offense taken
> 
> I don't like the Message either. But you asked for translations without chapters and numbers, not for a very accurate scholarly Reformed translation that is so earth shattering for its accuracy and clarity that the NASB would from now on be considred a paraphrase.
> ...





Actually, it was Chris that asked about the chapter and verse stuff, not me.


----------



## tellville (Apr 20, 2006)

Ever get the feeling where if you had just moved the bar on the right of your browser 1 cm (0.3937 in) higher you wouldn't have had to do this to yourself:  ?


----------



## Ivan (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tellville_
> Ever get the feeling where if you had just moved the bar on the right of your browser 1 cm (0.3937 in) higher you wouldn't have had to do this to yourself:  ?



I think we all have that feeling from time to time.


----------

